# Hydor Koralia Evolution 750-1050-1400



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Hi,
Anyone use the Hydor Koralia Evolution 750,1050, or 1400?
I use Eheim filters and would like more water flow in a heavely planted tank. I've a 55 and an 80 tall.
Do you have a recommendation? Thanks in advance


----------



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

I have the 1050 in my 125g i personally think it would be a little strong for a 55, try the 750, the Evolutions are dead silent


----------

